# Bank Holidays - Job seekers allowance query?



## witchymand (6 Nov 2007)

Hi,
My brother works a two day week (Tues & Wed), and has been receiving Job seekers allowance for the remainder four days, he has been receiving job seekers allowance for over a year.  Every Bank holiday, the following week he does Not receive any payment from the dole as the dole told him that he would not be entitled to any money after a bank holiday.  He normally receives €235 per week (JSA) but lo and behold this week after a Bank Holiday he received a cheque for €176, so now I was thinking should he have been receiving this all along, or have they made a mistake?  Could anyone advise.  If you want any further info just ask.
Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (6 Nov 2007)

Perhaps read the sections entitled 
Employee Holiday Entitlements for Paid and Public Holidays
Revised Qualification Condition for Public Holidays
Pay for Public Holidays for Employees
here.


----------



## Welfarite (7 Nov 2007)

It is not that he is not entitled to JA for bank holidays per se. It is based on his entitlement to pay from the employer for the BH. A bank holiday is treated as a day of unemployment like any other day unless the person is paid by an employer for it.


----------

